# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Losse oorkristallen

## Svenvdb

Beste,

Ik zit al een tijdje met vervelende duizelingen en evenwichtstoornis.

De eerste keer was het hevig, langs de oorarts gegaan en de conclusie was dat er een kristalletje los zat in het oor. Hiervoor een oefening gekregen en probleem was opgelost.

Echter drie maand later had ik dit opieuw maar in minder erge vorm. Ik heb het enkel als ik naar omhoog kijk of op mijn linkse zij ga liggen.

Opnieuw was dit over door diezelfde oefening te doen (achterover laten vallen op mijn linkse kant, na een minuut hoofd naar andere kant draaien en nog een minuut later nog verder draaien.

Nu een maand later weer van dat. Is er iets dat ik kan doen, zodat iker voor langere tijd vanaf ben? Want dit is wel erg vervelend!

Alvast bedankt.

----------

